
New Mac with Apple processor coming in 2021 (top analyst Kuo says) - tosh
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/24/apple-mac-with-arm-processor-coming-in-2021-kuo-says.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22406216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22406216)

